# Broken Power Button



## tf0ng (Sep 24, 2012)

So I received an S3 from a friend of mine. His power button is no longer working. I want to root/flash my phone, but I can't really do so without the power button? Does anyone know how to repair the power button or a workaround? I don't normally need the power button as I can just use an app to lock the phone, but I do need it to root. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

tf0ng said:


> So I received an S3 from a friend of mine. His power button is no longer working. I want to root/flash my phone, but I can't really do so without the power button? Does anyone know how to repair the power button or a workaround? I don't normally need the power button as I can just use an app to lock the phone, but I do need it to root. Any help is greatly appreciated.


If your rom has the option, you could remap the hardware key to a long menu press or something similar. Not sure if that will work in recovery though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just download quick boot from the play store.Have used it religiously and I never use the power button.Quick boot let's you get into recovery, restart, hot boot, power off.If you get a freeze you can just pull the battery out then back in instead of using the power button.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.siriusapplications.quickboot

©® Sent From My VZW 4G Galaxy S3 Powered by My Zerolemon 7000MAH Extended Battery©®


----------

